# Fish Lake Advice ASAP?????



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

So my mother surprised me and told me she regrets taking her dog to southern Utah. Now I have to travel down there this weekend and pick up the mut.

My twin and I are going to meet her down there saturday and hit Fish Lake for 2 days. Trading off to baby sit the dog. One of us will be on shore at all times babysitting the dog. The other will be fishing in a float tube or a pontoon with a 30lb thrust motor and afish finder. 

TACTICS FOR ALL 3 STYLES PLEASE!

Any recent report would be great too or anyone that has fished in the fall in years past would be more than welcome to throw in advice.

Oh yeah and I am a splake lover so any tactics on them for this weekend would be great too!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you should check with your buddy Winslow.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

And who is that exactly?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Christopher30 the poacher who's rear you kissed about fish lake.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOL you guys are connecting the fish poacher Chris30 and my asking about Fish Lake? Ha you guys are just looking for a fight huh. Well ladies go squabble amongst yourselves.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

hmmmm.... let me see. I think you or your brother said something like this:



EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> For fish like that...(oh wait can't say it here)...hek ya! Must be hard being the best. Great work dude!!!! :_O=: :_O=: :_O=:


yep. I remember. I remember a few others that tried to defend that piece of garbage. so, yes, that's my advice for you in regards to asking for advice on Fish Lake: go ask Winslow.

Have a great trip.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

you had some really nice comments defending him in that thread as well. But I'll let you go find them. 

Fish Lake is Fish Lake. It hasn't changed, except that there isn't any ice. Same fish, same location, same bait. Go fish it dude. What more do you need? GPS? (I thought I gave you GPS coordinates last time you asked???)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Somehow you connect the question of Fish Lake to Chris. How the hell did that happen again? Were you just gonna wait for my next report to do that? Sorry ladies you are not gonna drag me into the "Chris love affair" you have.

Ha ha ha! Go figure the thing that gets PBH's pants all itchy is when I ask about Fish Lake. I actually thought this would come up when I asked about Fish Lake. Come on PBH this is your chance to prove once again that you are the KNOW IT ALL that you imagine yourself to be. Keep dreaming sweetheart you are just riding the good name of your dad and brother.....nothing more. You seem comfortable living in their shadow....why don't you stay there?

At least my ego is so inflated that I had to blast a sensitive water from the boulders on the tiger trout mishap. You sir should just stick to your once a year lame azz report on powell and stop posting on here whenever I ask about Fish Lake. 

I have to ask.............WHAT IS IT TO YOU THAT I ASK ABOUT IT HUH?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

PBH said:


> hmmmm.... let me see. I think you or your brother said something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least him and even a few others were helpful on some insite for Fish Lake.......TDT is right.....there is something about asking questions about Fish Lake that gets you MR. PBH to show your more rude/arrogant/****y attitude.......and it is not even when we ask....I seem to remember when someone on BFT asked about Fish Lake you gave them the same flack :O•-:

Care to chime in why asking the question, "Fish Lake Advice" seems to bother you so much?

For a fourm know it all I thought you would be dying to throw some advice -Ov-


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Care to chime in why asking the question, "Fish Lake Advice" seems to bother you so much?


Gladly. What bothers me about requests for information about Fish Lake is answered right here:



PBH said:


> Fish Lake is Fish Lake. It hasn't changed, except that there isn't any ice. Same fish, same location, same bait.


There are so many posts on Fish Lake that a the simplest bit of searching can give you all the information you need. Fish Lake is Fish Lake. It hasn't changed.

People posting reports about Fish Lake don't bother me. I like them -- I like to see pictures, including some of the inflated posts you guys put up. But, seriously, what more info do you need on Fish Lake? The perch are in the weeds. The splake are in the transition zone feeding on perch. The lake trout are out there eating whatever they want, but mainly rainbow trout. The rainbow trout are decent. There are a few tiger musky lurking in the weeds. Honestly, what information is someone going to tell you that you don't already know? They going to tell you to use a sonar to locate fish, and then drop a jig to them? They going to tell you to use hand-lines and paddle boards to troll large plugs? How 'bout a pop-gear and chub? How 'bout you head to the lava slide? spawning shoals? Joe Bush? Cheese hole? Or (one of Chris' favorites) follow the hatchery truck and partake of the feeding frenzy after they stock the rainbows?

There are no secrets at this place. It's all out there readily available. You really don't need to start a thread every 6 months asking for advice on fish this place...

(If you want my honest advice, it would be to head to either Minersville or Newcastle...)

(looks like I've got a double!)


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I haven't got any advice that is particular to Fish Lake, just a thought about the trip. Rather than run straight for St. George and get the dog and have to puppy sit on the side of the lake. Why not run to the lake, fish for a day or two, then go get the pooch and boogie on home? Ya still get time at the lake. Ya still get the mutt. Ya still get home. But your fishin' time ain't spent worrying about a dog. Same amount of time. Same number of miles. Same accomplishments.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

If I was going to fish lake I'd do my own research and start with this.

http://www.utahsfishlake.com/info/fish- ... ng-report/

I'd also ask at the lodge or shop if they have one never been there. But I'm a simple person and try to find out what works on my own. You should have no problems go figure it out it what I'd say using the link and then asking once you got there.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Fishrmn said:


> I haven't got any advice that is particular to Fish Lake, just a thought about the trip. Rather than run straight for St. George and get the dog and have to puppy sit on the side of the lake. Why not run to the lake, fish for a day or two, then go get the pooch and boogie on home? Ya still get time at the lake. Ya still get the mutt. Ya still get home. But your fishin' time ain't spent worrying about a dog. Same amount of time. Same number of miles. Same accomplishments.


The dog needs to be picked up ASAP for my mother. The sooner the better. Too bad for me work is getting in the way of doing whatever I want here. What a bummer.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear about what a bummer it is to help your Mother out taking care of her pet...I can only imagine how much it puts you out just to help someone and that someone being your M-O-M. Also what a bummer it is to have a J-O-B. I'm thinking some folks wish they were in your bummer shoes. What a rough life you live indeed...sorry for all your pain and suffering...Have fun fishing Fish Lake I'm sure you'll figure it out.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

k2muskie said:


> Sorry to hear about what a bummer it is to help your Mother out taking care of her pet...I can only imagine how much it puts you out just to help someone and that someone being your M-O-M. Also what a bummer it is to have a J-O-B. I'm thinking some folks wish they were in your bummer shoes. What a rough life you live indeed...sorry for all your pain and suffering...Have fun fishing Fish Lake I'm sure you'll figure it out.


Well don't get me wrong.........the dog is a great excuse to get to fish lake. 8) Which is one of my all time favorite lakes in Utah.

I appreaciated the idea of calling the lodge or at least speaking to them once I get down there. I forgot all about that palce. I guess the 2 times I have been down there (ice fishing and ice out fishing) the lodge was closed so it was easy to forget it was even there.

And trust me when I say WORK WILL ALWAYS SUCK!!!! 8) 8)


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

I find it more gratifying to do my own research and learn on my own as I appreciate the fact that I learned my own information as a continuing student of angling. So glad I could give you a tip a very simple link...kinda interesting you didn't think of that on your own...oh and a vast majority of folks w-o-r-k and having a j-o-b allows one to do the things they like and not be dependent on others for hand-outs. Just be fortunate you have a j-o-b as some folks don't have a job and they have families to support... Also thanks for clearing up about helping your Mom when she asked for help... you sure made it sound like what a PITA I have to help my Mom with her dog...at least thats the way it came across to me.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I did read the DWR report and the UtahFishFinder report (the same report usually because FishFinder copies the DWR site) but nothing was said about the shore fishing. I am looking for angler input on what to do. I have found that there are members on these sites that do not report most of the time but still get out. They throw in info when it is asked.

I have put plenty of time into many different waters in Utah over the past 2 years without asking for info. Too many new waters to count actually. Exploring new waters is great. I am always looking for new places to fish for the challange and possibly a new species. 

But when the milage reaches over 200 miles one way I feel that I want to make the most of it and have a great time. Nothing wrong with that and nothing wrong with figuring it out yourself. It is all angler preference.

BTW- I don't get hand outs.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Fish lake has got to be the easiest place in Utah to give advice about. Does not matter if you are fishing north, south, east, or west side!!! If your in a toon fish off the weedline, perch will be close to weeds, go a little deeper for splake then a little deeper for bows. I like 25-30' fish the bottom with jig or similiar and let your 2nd rod drift bait of jig about halfway down for cruising rainbows.
Can't help you with the shore fishing except fish near an inlet where there is less weeds


----------

